#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Como derrubar uma maq da rede.

## Daniels

Ae galera... tem alguma maneira de derrubar o cara da minha rede? Algum comando que eu possa dar? O 'arp -d' num adianta. Dou esse comando mas a maquina continua na rede. Queria algum outro comando para derrubar o cara e q fosse necessario q ele reinicia-se a maq para voltar a ter conexão. Alguem sabe q comando seria esse????

Valeu.

----------


## Terry

Cara.
Essa me ensinaram aqui mesmo no underlinux.

Abre umas de 8 ou 10 sessões de ping pro ip da maquina que vc quer derrubar. Por exemplo:

ping -f -s 20000 192.168.0.x

Valeu.

----------

Pra que ficar brincando de derrubar máquinas da rede como se fossem criancinhas? Façam coisas mais úteis.

----------


## Pedro0278

Ei "Visitante"

É você que está com sua rede prejudicada por um sanguessuga?

No dia que for, vai querer tirar ele de lá e ai eu quero ver o que voce vai fazer...

----------

Cara.
Nem sei porque estou perdendo pra responder um cara que nem coloca o nome aí. 
Mas é o seguinte, a hora que vc tiver um "sarna" aí na sua rede que acha que pode passar por cima de tudo e de todos, vc vai ver como isso é útil. É lógico que ninguém recomenda que se faça esse tipo de coisa e o correto é que todo administrador de rede estabeleça uma política de segurança, mas quando certos espertinhos abusam e infringem as regras de sua política de segurança, ele merece uma lição.
Valeu

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Tu pode bloquer o ip do cara via iptables

----------


## Daniels

Eh galera... valeu ai. Eh q tem uns caras q usam kazaa e etc. E por enquanto nao consegui bloquear o uso de tal progs. Entaum, qnd estiverem usando eu os quero derrubar. Sendo q ja foi avisado q num podem usar. Ae Terry... esse ' -s 20000 ' eh o numero de pings?????

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Cara, kazaa vc bloqueia pela porta...
se quizer eu pego elas pra ti

----------


## Daniels

> Cara, kazaa vc bloqueia pela porta...
> se quizer eu pego elas pra ti


Cara... tem como bloquear pela porta? Li ai que ele usa varias portas. Inclusive portas de outros serviços. a porta 80(www) por exemplo.

----------


## demiurgo

kra... vou roubar as palavras do psy:

'"se o kra tah na sua rede, e vc quer derruba-lo, vai lah e arranca o cabo d rede, ou dah chute na cpu logo!!!!"

----------

dah uma olhada aqui mesmo no under.... under-linux.org/bandlimit  :Big Grin:  
tem um artigo que postei que mostra como bloquear trafego p2p usando um modulo do iptables... limita... bloqueia... agora msm kbei de fazer um teste na minha rede... parei as regras de limitacao de p2p e o trafego virou um flagelo...  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  rodei de novo e td voltou ao normal.... :twisted: :twisted:

----------


## sergio

> dah uma olhada aqui mesmo no under.... under-linux.org/bandlimit  
> tem um artigo que postei que mostra como bloquear trafego p2p usando um modulo do iptables... limita... bloqueia... agora msm kbei de fazer um teste na minha rede... parei as regras de limitacao de p2p e o trafego virou um flagelo...    rodei de novo e td voltou ao normal.... :twisted: :twisted:


opa... esqueci de logar... 8O

----------


## SDM

> kra... vou roubar as palavras do psy:
> 
> '"se o kra tah na sua rede, e vc quer derruba-lo, vai lah e arranca o cabo d rede, ou dah chute na cpu logo!!!!"



realmente....se o cara ta na tua rede, foi avisado q num pode usar a bagacera, e ainda insiste de cabaco.....o minimo q vc pode fazer eh displugar o cabo de rede dele..... :twisted:

----------


## vonlinkerstain

> kra... vou roubar as palavras do psy:
> 
> '"se o kra tah na sua rede, e vc quer derruba-lo, vai lah e arranca o cabo d rede, ou dah chute na cpu logo!!!!"


Caras (psy e demiurgo) gostei da idéia de vcs...
Mas se fosse eu, eu colaria um poster do hulk na minha sala, colocaria um cacetete de madeira na minha mesa, e chamaria o cara pra conversar...

Abriria o kazaa no meu micro e falaria o seguinte...

"Cara se você fizer isso mais uma vez, eu vou ficar daquele jeito (apontava para o hulk), vou pegar isso (apontava para o cacetete, e vou enfiar você sabe bem onde!!!
heehheheheheh

----------


## lacierdias

E apoio o chute na CPU...hahahaha adorei está....ahahhaa....usa o cbq o kazaa vai ficar tão lento q ele vai desistir de usar...hahahahahah uso aqui no meu trab e nunca vou descutir como usuário mato na raiz no FW...hahahaha...ai ele nem sabe oq aconteceu..hahahahaha...
OBS: Chuta a CPU primeiro..hahahaahaahhahahaha

----------


## D4rk_Sl4ck

daniels .. tem tambem o IPP2P, eh um netfilter para Redes Kazaa e cooisas do tipo.

----------


## farssaide

E ai ... volinkerstain gostei da ideia . .... 
Mas eu te geranto que o cara vai voltar a conectar nessa @#$%¨%¨& de kazaa e similares ... 
o negocio é dixalo sem net uns tempos .. foi que eu fiz aqui em uma rede.... que montei ,, mas a ideia do cassetete é bem legal ...hehehehe 


Ai so fera nessa postagem aqui ... 
meu deus .. 
a guerra de titas !!!!!!!!!!!

valeu ......... zeum ....

----------


## farssaide

e foi mal num era aqui nao !!!!!!1

----------


## farssaide

E ai ... volinkerstain gostei da ideia . .... 
Mas eu te geranto que o cara vai voltar a conectar nessa @#$%¨%¨& de kazaa e similares ... 
o negocio é dixalo sem net uns tempos .. foi que eu fiz aqui em uma rede.... que montei ,, mas a ideia do cassetete é bem legal ...hehehehe 


Ai so fera nessa postagem aqui ... 
meu deus .. 
a guerra de titas !!!!!!!!!!! 

valeu ......... zeum ....

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Se o cara gostar... ai fodeu
eheheheheh

----------


## farssaide

efoi mal to louco !!!!!1111 hehhe desculpa

----------


## LenTu

eu sou adepto do tira o cabo dele da rede.... claro q c tem q falar pro teu patrao... oh... c algum fdp usar a banda pra kazaa...emule... e o kralho a 4... eu vo arranca ele da rede...... uma pq ele num tah trabalhando direito... e otra pq tah atrapalhando qm ker trabalhar.... 

dai pronto... dados os argumentos.... ARRANCA o cabo... com vontade... ahuahuahuahua

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Agora sério... Isto tudo tem que estar bem esclarecido na política da sua empresa, pois você não pode ir lá e arrancar o cabo do cara, só por que ele usou o kazaa, caso isto não esteja proibido na política da sua empresa. Tu tem é que conversar com o seu patrão, e tentar estabelecer com ele, estas regras... e depois aplicá-las...

----------


## noir

a politica da empresa tem que ser seguida acredito eu que se vc conversar com o seu chefe e explicar o que acontece quando se usa o kaaza ou similares ele vai ficar puto e vai te dar razão.

vc já sabe quem usa o kaaza desinstale da maquina dele e avise que se o programa voltar a aparecer do nada "usuario nunca instala nada na maquina e fantastico como as aplicaçoes aparecem sozinhas " ele será advertido e com tres advertencias o cara leva uma suspensao depois de tres suspensoes faça como eu faço aqui na empresa RRRRRRUUUUUAAAAAA

acredite implementei isso aqui na empresa depois que voa um ninguem nunca mais usou internet a toa nem instalou nenhum programa nas maquinas.


primeiro converse se naum funcionar DEMITA!!!!!

----------


## Gnuser

É na realidade o que acontece e que o chute no micro mais conhecido como Foot-on-ass do demiurgo é uma técnica milenar muito utilizada com o máximo de excelencia!

Entaum eu e o povo aqui na maioria apoiamos o chute no cpu !!!!

ahuahuahuahuahauhauhauhauhauahuahua

----------


## xstefanox

Bloqueia por IPTables. Se o cara reclamar (como disse o lacierdias), fala pra ele que você sabe que ele tentou acessar sites de pedofilia e que você tem todos os logs e que se ele não parar de encher o saco, você vai enviar e-mails xingando o chefe com o endereço dele assumindo que o cara andava pulando a cerca com a mulher dele. Funciona comigo pelo menos. Hehehehe.


Abraços!

----------


## Daniels

Ehehehehehe essas soluções são as melhores. Olha... num eh na minha empresa num. Eh um cliente meu... entende? Faço serv squid pra clientes, ai estao usando kazaa e pesando toda a banda. Mas to correndo atras pra bloquear. Valeu ai pelas dicas, galera.

----------


## vonlinkerstain

> Bloqueia por IPTables. Se o cara reclamar (como disse o lacierdias), fala pra ele que você sabe que ele tentou acessar sites de pedofilia e que você tem todos os logs e que se ele não parar de encher o saco, você vai enviar e-mails xingando o chefe com o endereço dele assumindo que o cara andava pulando a cerca com a mulher dele. Funciona comigo pelo menos. Hehehehe.
> 
> 
> Abraços!


Cara esta foi a melhor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ganhou o 1° lugar com certeza....





> Ehehehehehe essas soluções são as melhores. Olha... num eh na minha empresa num. Eh um cliente meu... entende? Faço serv squid pra clientes, ai estao usando kazaa e pesando toda a banda. Mas to correndo atras pra bloquear. Valeu ai pelas dicas, galera.


Ai é questão de você conversar com o seu cliente... mas tu tem que tomar muito cuidado com isto, pois os caras da empresa podem se virar contra você, e ai tu corre o risco de ser sacaneado e perder o contrato

----------

